# Fake-pkg on Apache install



## yagokurt (Apr 17, 2015)

Good afternoon, today I face a problem when I try install www/apache24 I'm getting this output. And the same happen when iI try install the port_mgmt/portmanager. Do you guys have any sugesctionsuggestions for what iI could do to fix it?

```
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache24.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache24.
```
Here I leave a screenshot with the complete output.

Picture


----------



## chrbr (Apr 17, 2015)

Is your ports tree up to date? There has been an entry about devel/gettext in /usr/port/UPDATING. I am not sure if this can have some side effect on devel/p5-Locale-gettext. 

Regarding the error message please consider using script(1). Enter `script err.txt`, run your commands and type `exit` when finished. The output of the screen should be in the specified file err.txt. At least this part of the reply should be useful .


----------



## yagokurt (Apr 17, 2015)

chrbr said:


> Is your ports tree up to date? There has been an entry about devel/gettext in /usr/port/UPDATING. I am not sure if this can have some side effect on devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
> 
> Regarding the error message please consider using script(1). Enter `script err.txt`, run your commands and type `exit` when finished. The output of the screen should be in the specified file err.txt. At least this part of the reply should be useful .



Yes the ports are up to date.
Those are all entry of devel/gettext on the /usr/port/UPDATING


```
Line 650:   AFFECTS: users of devel/gettext (close to everyone)
    Line 653:   The devel/gettext port has been split up in devel/gettext-runtime, a
    Line 653:   The devel/gettext port has been split up in devel/gettext-runtime, a
    Line 654:   lightweight package containing runtime libraries, and devel/gettext-tools,
    Line 655:   a package containing developer tools.  The devel/gettext port still exists
    Line 663:   # portmaster devel/gettext
    Line 668:   # portinstall devel/gettext
    Line 3783:   AFFECTS: users of converters/libiconv and devel/gettext
    Line 3786:   libiconv now handles the lib/charset.alias file instead of devel/gettext.
    Line 3793:   # pkg delete -f devel/gettext
    Line 3794:   # portmaster converters/libiconv devel/gettext
    Line 3796:   # pkg delete -f devel/gettext
    Line 3797:   # portupgrade converters/libiconv devel/gettext
    Line 8019:   ports which need devel/gettext as a BUILD- or RUN-time dependency only.
    Line 8020:   No port should now be directly depending on devel/gettext in Makefiles.
    Line 8381:   AFFECTS: users of devel/gettext (i.e.: YOU)
    Line 11087:   AFFECTS: users of devel/gettext (i.e.: YOU)
```
Full link of UPDATING here: LINK

This is the output of make install on apache24. Now I record a `script` like you said thank you.


```
Script started on Fri Apr 17 21:10:46 2015
root@ns302280:/ # cd /usr/ports/www/apache24

root@ns302280:/usr/ports/www/apache24 # make install clean

===>   apache24-2.4.12 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf
===>   autoconf-2.69 depends on executable: gm4 - found
===>   autoconf-2.69 depends on executable: help2man - not found
===>    Verifying install for help2man in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
===>   help2man-1.43.3_1 depends on package: p5-Locale-gettext>=0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for p5-Locale-gettext>=0 in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
===>  Installing for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_4
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 - found
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_4 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so)
===>  Checking if p5-Locale-gettext already installed
pkg-static: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 27, but still compatible
pkg-static: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 27, but still compatible
pkg-static: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 27, but still compatible
pkg-static: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 27, but still compatible
pkg-static: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 27, but still compatible
===>   Registering installation for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_4 as automatic
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/Locale/gettext.pm): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/Locale::gettext.3.gz): No such file or directory
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache24.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache24.
root@ns302280:/usr/ports/www/apache24 # exit

exit

Script done on Fri Apr 17 21:11:08 2015
```


----------



## chrbr (Apr 17, 2015)

yagokurt said:


> ```
> pkg-static: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 27, but still compatible
> ===>   Registering installation for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_4 as automatic
> pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so): No such file or directory
> ```


Regarding the first line I am not sure. pkg1.5.1 is just out, may be it is related. Regarding library issues the usual method is to install sysutils/bsdadminscripts and run `pkg_libchk`. This might give a hint, but I am not sure if this is the root cause.


----------



## yagokurt (Apr 17, 2015)

chrbr said:


> Regarding the first line I am not sure. pkg1.5.1 is just out, may be it is related. Regarding library issues the usual method is to install sysutils/bsdadminscripts and run `pkg_libchk`. This might give a hint, but I am not sure if this is the root cause.



Maybe you have another command for this check? Because this one didn't run.


```
root@ns302280:/usr/ports/sysutils/bsdadminscripts # pkg_libchk
pkg_libchk: Command not found.
root@ns302280:/usr/ports/sysutils/bsdadminscripts # pkg libchk
pkg: unknown command: libchk

For more information on available commands and options see 'pkg help'.
```


----------



## talsamon (Apr 17, 2015)

Please post three or four lines before:

```
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 74
```
I think the real error is before and not after this.


----------



## yagokurt (Apr 17, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Please post three or four lines before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi talsamon here it is.



yagokurt said:


> ```
> Script started on Fri Apr 17 21:10:46 2015
> root@ns302280:/ # cd /usr/ports/www/apache24
> 
> ...


----------



## talsamon (Apr 17, 2015)

The command is `pkg_libchk` - it seems something went wrong with the installation of sysutils/bsdadminscripts, or try before `rehash`.
I dont't really believe, but maybe your error is related with this:

```
20141127:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl5.*
  AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

  There was a nasty bug introduced in the update below, it was introduced in
  SVN revision 373476 and corrected in 373485.  If you get errors looking like
  this one:

  ===>  Registering installation for p5-Params-Util-1.07_1 as automatic
  pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Params-Util/work/stage/usr/local/./usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/auto/Params/Util/.packlist): No such file or directory
  *** [fake-pkg] Error code 74

  You will have to wipe your ports tree clean.  If using portsnap, with:

   portsnap extract

  If using subversion:

   svn revert -R
```


----------



## yagokurt (Apr 17, 2015)

Done. The `pkg_libchk` work. Here is the output.


```
Script started on Fri Apr 17 23:12:15 2015
root@ns302280:/usr/ports/sysutils/bsdadminscripts # pkg_libchk


Preparing ...
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 1 of 53: bash-4.3.33

Starting job 2 of 53: bison-2.7.1,1
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 3 of 53: bsdadminscripts-6.1.1_8
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 4 of 53: ca_root_nss-3.18      
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 5 of 53: cmake-3.1.3    
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 6 of 53: cmake-modules-3.1.3
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 7 of 53: compat7x-amd64-7.4.704000.201310.1
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 8 of 53: curl-7.41.0                      
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 9 of 53: cvsup-without-gui-16.1h_4
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 10 of 53: dialog4ports-0.1.5_2    
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 11 of 53: dmidecode-2.12      
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 12 of 53: expat-2.1.0_2 
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 13 of 53: fping-3.10  
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 14 of 53: gettext-0.19.4
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 15 of 53: gettext-runtime-0.19.4
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 16 of 53: gettext-tools-0.19.4  
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 17 of 53: gmake-4.1_1        
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 18 of 53: indexinfo-0.2.3
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 19 of 53: libarchive-3.1.2_2,1
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 20 of 53: libevent2-2.0.22_1  
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 21 of 53: libexecinfo-1.1_3 
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 22 of 53: libffi-3.2.1    
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 23 of 53: libiconv-1.14_6
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 24 of 53: libidn-1.29    
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 25 of 53: libpcap-1.7.2
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 26 of 53: libsmi-0.4.8_1
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 27 of 53: libxml2-2.9.2_2

Starting job 28 of 53: lynx-2.8.8.2,1 
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 29 of 53: lzo2-2.09    
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 30 of 53: m4-1.4.17_1,1

Starting job 31 of 53: mariadb100-client-10.0.17
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 32 of 53: mariadb100-server-10.0.17
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 33 of 53: ncftp-3.2.5              

Starting job 34 of 53: ntp-devel-4.3.14
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 35 of 53: perl5-5.18.4_13 
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 36 of 53: pkg-1.4.12    
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 37 of 53: pkgconf-0.9.8
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 38 of 53: portmanager-0.4.1_9
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 39 of 53: py27-Babel-1.3_2  
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 40 of 53: py27-Jinja2-2.7.3

Starting job 41 of 53: py27-MarkupSafe-0.23
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 42 of 53: py27-docutils-0.12  
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 43 of 53: py27-pygments-2.0.2
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 44 of 53: py27-pytz-2014.10,1
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 45 of 53: py27-setuptools27-5.5.1_1

Starting job 46 of 53: py27-sphinx-1.2.3        
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 47 of 53: python27-2.7.9_1 
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 48 of 53: rsync-3.1.1_3  
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 49 of 53: screen-4.2.1_5
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 50 of 53: smartmontools-6.3
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 51 of 53: tcpdump-4.7.3    
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 52 of 53: vim-lite-7.4.691
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Starting job 53 of 53: wget-1.16.2_1  
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Waiting for 15 remaining jobs to finish.
pkg: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible

Waiting for 14 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 12 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 12 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 12 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 10 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 10 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 8 remaining jobs to finish. 

Waiting for 8 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 6 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 6 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 5 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 4 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 3 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 3 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 3 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 3 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 3 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 3 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 2 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 1 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 1 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 1 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 1 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 1 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 1 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 1 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 1 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 1 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 1 remaining jobs to finish.

Waiting for 0 remaining jobs to finish.

                                       
root@ns302280:/usr/ports/sysutils/bsdadminscripts # exit

exit

Script done on Fri Apr 17 23:12:28 2015
```


----------



## talsamon (Apr 17, 2015)

What says `pkg --version`?


----------



## kpa (Apr 17, 2015)

Update your ports-mgmt/pkg first by this:

`# make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg install clean`.

That will make the warning about the pkg database go away.


----------



## yagokurt (Apr 17, 2015)

talsamon said:


> What says `pkg --version`?



It say 1.4.12



kpa said:


> Update your ports-mgmt/pkg first by this:
> 
> `# make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg install clean`.
> 
> That will make the warning about the pkg database go away.



This command return me this:
PS: those are only the final lines of the output.


```
install  -o root -g wheel -m 0644 libpkg/pkg.pc '/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg/work
/stage/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig'
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
pkg-static: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but
 still compatible
===>  Installing for pkg-1.5.1
===>  Checking if pkg already installed
===>   An older version of pkg is already installed (pkg-1.4.12)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of pkg
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** [check-already-installed] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg.
*** [/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg/work/.install_done.pkg._usr_local] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg.
root@ns302280:/usr/ports/sysutils/bsdadminscripts #
```


----------



## kpa (Apr 17, 2015)

Use `make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg reinstall clean` instead, it shouldn't be needed but you seem to be one of the people for whom `make install` fails.


----------



## yagokurt (Apr 18, 2015)

kpa said:


> Use `make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg reinstall clean` instead, it shouldn't be needed but you seem to be one of the people for whom `make install` fails.



Hi kpa. I did it and this was my output.


```
Script started on Sat Apr 18 02:39:53 2015
root@ns302280:/ # make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg reinstall clean

pkg-static: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible
pkg-static: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible
pkg-static: warning: database version 31 is newer than libpkg(3) version 30, but still compatible
===>  Installing for pkg-1.5.1
===>   Registering installation for pkg-1.5.1
Installing pkg-1.5.1...
If you are upgrading from the old package format, first run:

  # pkg2ng

===> SECURITY REPORT:
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/lib/libpkg.so.3.0.0

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng
===>  Cleaning for pkg-1.5.1
root@ns302280:/ # exit

exit

Script done on Sat Apr 18 02:40:05 2015
```

And also try run Apache install and still don’t work.

EDIT

I don't know if have any logic on it but after this command iI run a `pkg clean`, `pkg update`, `make deinstall clean` (on apache24 folder), and then finaly a `make install clean` and it installs perfect! If someone understands why it work, please explain me which command fixes it please.


----------

